# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Margarita Xhepa

## Brari

*Margarita Xhepa, "Qytetare nderi" e Strugës*

B.Berberi 

22-01-2007

Dje në mbrëmje, në sallën e teatrit të Strugës u shfaq monodrama e shkrimtarit të madh rus Anton Çehov "Kënga e mjellmës". Në këtë vepër të Çehovit, aktorja Margarita Xhepa interpretoi vetveten. I gjithë filli i monodramës shtjellohet rreth jetës së një aktoreje, lulëzimit dhe stinës së plakjes. Pas shfaqjes, kryetari i komunës së Strugës, Ramiz Merko, shpalli aktoren e madhe të skenës shqiptare Margarita Xhepa "Qytetare Nderi" të këtij qyteti dhe njëherazi i dorëzoi asaj në menyrë simbolike çelësin e qytetit të Strugës. Në fjalën e tij kryetari i komunës së Strugës theksoi se "në zemrat e struganëve kjo artiste e madhe është kthyer në një mit dhe Struga si qytet i kulturës dhe mbrëmjeve poetike botërore është e nderuar që të ketë qytetare nderi këtë aktore. Ajo ka qenë e pranishme me shumë aktivitete në qytetin e Strugës, duke fituar respektin e një publiku të gjerë. Margarita Xhepa është një prej emrave më të mëdhenj të teatrit dhe kinematografisë shqiptare. Ajo numëron qindra role si në teatër ashtu edhe në film, ku spikasin më së shumti rolet e nënave.

shekulli

----------


## Denata

Nuk ndodh shpesh që figurave të shquara ti realizohen filma dokumentar në të gjallë. Por Margarita Xhepa është me fat.
Kineasti Kujtim Gjonaj i cili në karrierën e tij ka realizuar Mbi 100 filma dokumentarë tashmë prej muajsh ka nisur punën filmin dokumentar, dedikuar aktores së madhe shqiptare Margarita Xhepës.
Gjonaj na bën me dije se në këtë film do të pasqyrohet jeta e aktorës së shquar e cila i ka dhënë jetë një numri të madh personazhesh ne skene dhe ekran.
Regjisori vlerëson thjeshtësinë e Margarita Xhepës edhe titullin atrtistja kërkon që të jetë pa pompozitet
Ky është filmi i parë dokumentar realizuar për aktoren Xhepa e për këtë nuk harron të falenderojë edhe bashkepuntoret, skenaristen , Angjelina Xhara e cila i ka dedikuar edhe një libër aktores
Mjeshtër i Madh, Gjonaj premton se filmi përfundon në vjeshtë, por premiera është menduar në fillim të pranverës së ardhshme për 80 vjetorin e aktores.
Ky është dokumentari i parë që bëhet për aktoren tonë të madhe dhe të shquar, brilant të skenës dhe kinemasë shqiptare. Ajo është një aktore që ka lozur mbi 150 role në skenën teatrore, një aktore që ka në bagazhin e vet mbi 33 filma artistikë. Margarita është një aktore që kudo që ka pasur evenimente në jetën artistike të Shqipërisë është prezente me recitimet e saj, me aktivitetin e saj artistik. Margarita Xhepa është një gur margaritari në margaritarët e shquar të artit shqiptar.

----------


## didii

E madhe eshte,me pelqen kudo ,e vlersoj a mase, do doja ta shihja filin e saj dokumentar me shume kurjozitet dhe deshire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

*INTERVISTA/ Flet regjisori dhe skenaristi Kujtim Gjonaj: “Me këtë film janë zbuluar shumë mistere të jetës së saj”*

_- Të pathënat e jetës së Margaritës janë në këtë film dokumentar

- Njerëzit që i do populli janë mrekullia e këtij populli

- N.q.s të do familja je i mirë, kur të do shoqëria je akoma më mirë  ndërsa  kur të do gjithë kombi është një mrekulli

- Margarita është shumë komode në punë, ajo fal vetëm buzëqeshje

- Një grua artiste me përmasat e Margarita Xhepës, është krenaria jonë, dashuria jonë, është nderi ynë_

Albert ZHOLI

Një film dokumentar për Margarita Xhepën do të shfaqet ditën e martë në Teatrin Kombëtar, duke sjellë shumë të reja, të panjohura në jetën e artistes së madhe. Regjisori Kujtim Gjonaj dhe skenaristja Angjelina Xhara, kanë punuar për rreth dy vjet për realizimin e këtij filmi, për një artiste të madhe. Në këtë film të titulluar thjesht “Margarita” aktorja e mëse 300 roleve në filma dhe në skenë shfaqet me shumë anë të panjohura të jetës së saj, ku realizuesit e filmit janë munduar ti gjejnë dhe ti bëjnë prezent tek shikuesit.

 Si ju lindi ideja për realizimin e një filmi dokumentar për Margarita Xhepën?

Një nga shijet e mia artistike si regjisor dhe si skenarist është dhe mbetet respekti dhe nderimi ndaj figurave të mëdha artistike dhe historike të kombit tonë. Pa dyshim, një ndër yjet e skenës dhe të ekranit shqiptar mbetet Margarita Xhepa. Ajo është një aktore universale, një aktore drame me peshë të madhe, të rëndë ën historinë e artit shqiptar, që ka në krijimtarinë e vet mbi 300 role, si në filma dhe në tetarë, që përbën një rekord. Është një aktore që ka mbartur mbi supet e veta role të karakterit epik si Ofelinë, Klean tek “Dhelpra dhe rrushtë”, drama të tilla si “Intrigë dhe dashuri”, kryevepra të dramaturgjisë botërore,  por edhe ato shqiptare.  Pra në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës Margarita mbetet siç thonë mjaft kritikë dhe bashkartistë një “Zonjë e rëndë”. Pra këto ishin disa nga mijëra arsye të tjera për të bërë një dokumentar për këtë aktore me përmasa të mëdha dhe shumë dimensionale. Mbi të gjitha, përveç se është një aktore universale mbi të gjitha ajo është një njeri i mrekullueshëm, është një njeri që i ka të gjitha brenda, njeri i dashur me popullin e saj, me njerëzit, që po aq sa ka dhënë po aq dashuri ka marrë po nga ky vend nga ky popull, nga këta njerëz. Është një dashuri reciproke.  Kjo dashuri, kjo shtysë, kjo mënyrë të jetuari, këto arritje, këto suksese,  ngjallën jo pak interes për të bërë këtë film edhe tek kolegia ime, Angjelina Xharo. 

Kush ishin vështirësitë për realizmin e një filmi për një figurë kaq komplekse sa Margarita Xhepa?

Me thënë të drejtën, për realizimin e një filmi për Margarita Xhepën është shumë e vështirë. Është e vështirë pasi bën  një film për një figurë me përmasa të mëdha në tërë botën shqiptare dhe më tej, ballkanike apo Evropiane, por nga ana tjetër, kjo figurë në krahasim me figurat e tjera historike që unë kam bërë filma, Margarita është e gjallë dhe një film për një figurë me përmasa të tilla kaq  të mëdha është prezent, patjetër lidin vështirësi, sepse vlerësuesi i parë do të jetë vetë ajo. Pra ajo do të jetë që do jap notën kryesore dhe këtu risku është i madh. Kjo është  një vështirësi e pa konceptueshme, për të cilën, ne si ekip realizimi e kemi kaluar me shumë sukses. Vështirësia e dytë  se duke pasur parasysh Cv e madhe ët saj, pra krijimtarinë, realizimet, njohjen, vlerësimet, dekorimet, aktivitetin e saj tepër të veçantë për rreth 60 vjet direkt në botën e madhe të skenës dhe ekranit por dhe si recituese e rrallë, si mund ta konceptosh gjithë këtë jetë intensive, aktive me 50 minuta film? Artistikisht jeta e artistike e kësaj artisteje të madhe është koncentruar brenda këtij 50 minutëshi. Por nuk është konceptuar në mënyrë të tillë klasike, si një film biografik (lindi këtu, u rrit aty, u shkollua, etj), pra nuk është statistikor apo  kronologjik, por është një film dokumentaro-artistik. Do të thoshja një film  që mund të përcaktohet më thjeshtë si një përjetim artistik, ku protagoniste është vetë Margarita dhe biografia e saj është vënë në funksion të filmit me një vlerësim ideo-emocional,  të miqve, kolegëve, bashkëpunëtorëve, të njohurve, të afërmve, pra do ta quaja një vlerësim si një ndër figurat më të shquara të grave intelektuale shqiptare.

Cilët nga figurat e artit shqiptar keni intervistuar apo kanë dhënë mendime për Margarita Xhepën?

Po është Muntaz Dhrami, Skulptor i Popullit, i cili  ka dëshirë të bëjë një vepër për Margaritën. Ka folur dramaturgu Rruzhdi Pulaha, pasi shumë drama të tij ka pasur role dhe Margarita. Mund të përmend dhe aktorin dhe regjisorin e shquar Lazër Filipi, apo regjisorin e talentuar të teatrit Mihallaq Luarasi. Nga ana tjetër nga regjisorët e filmit mund të përmend Pirron apo dhe figura të tjera. Pra kam marrë shumë opinione apo vlerësime nga aktorë të filmit dhe atij teatror që kanë luajtur me Margarita Xhepën apo kritikë që dinë ta vlerësojnë realisht këtë figurë të veçantë. Këtu mund të përmend edhe Reshat Arbanën apo dhe aktorë të tjerë me këto përmasa.



Cilat janë vendet kryesore, ku ke xhiruar për realizimin e këtij filmi?

Dihet veprimtaria e Margaritës në film dhe në teatër, dihen rolet e saj në veprat e Shekspirit, si dhe rolet në film. Kemi xhiruar në Tushemisht (Volorek), ku tashmë është krijuar një shesh pushimi me skulpturën e artistes së madhe Violeta Manushi, e cila aty ka luajtur filmin “Zonja nga qyteti”. Kemi xhiruar në Pogradec, në Lushnje, por edhe në Greqi. Peshën e vet artistike dhe emocionale Margarita e ka në shumë sheshe xhirimi dhe në disa skena. Por ne e çuam dhe më tej iniciativën duke xhiruar dhe në Greqi ku ajo ka realizuar disa vepra me kërkesat e disa regjisorëve grek ku mund të veçojmë filmin “Mirupafshim”. Në Greqi ka luajtur dhe veprën e Euripidit, si dhe  pjesën e Legjendës së Kostandinit në 5 gjuhë, ku Margarita ka realizuar në gjuhën tonë. Në këtë pjesë ajo shkëlqeu.. Në Festivalin e filmit në Selanik 1998 me rolin e saj tek filmi “Mirupafshim”, ajo mori një çmim të veçantë. Për këto arsye ne nuk mund ta anashkalonim Greqinë, por dhe për faktin dytë se ne nuk mund ta anashkalonim komunitetin e madh shqiptar që ka në Greqi që e mirëpresin dhe e duan shumë atë. Më bëri përshtypje një thënie e një emigranti që theksoi “ne jemi rritur me rolet e tua e nderuara Margaritë”.  Këto fjalë kishin brenda dashurinë e madhe dhe respektin e madh për këtë artiste të madhe. Në këto takime dikush e përqafon, dikush e mbështjell në krah, dikush i përkëdhel flokët, dikush loton nga malli për atdheun, dikush i sulet me vrap ta arrijë. Por shkuam pasi në Greqi ka shumë vepra të antikitetit ku Margarita ka rolet e saj që lidhen dhe me Akropolin e famshëm ku ajo ka luajtur rolin e Ekubës nga drama “Trojanët”.

Cili është mesazhi që do të përcjellësh me këtë dokumentar për Margarita Xhepën?

Një grua artiste me përmasat e Margarita Xhepës, është krenaria jonë, dashuria jonë, është nderi ynë. Në këtë film unë dua të përçoj  se n.q.s të do familja është mirë, kur të do shoqëria është akoma më mirë  ndërsa  kur të do gjithë populli është një mrekulli. Njerëzit që i do populli janë mrekullia e këtij populli. Sot ne vuajmë për njerëz të tillë. Jemi popull që meritojmë shumë dhe na duhen më shumë njerëz si Margarita.

Si ishte në xhirime Margarita?

Di të them që artistja e madhe ishte shumë komode në punë. Ajo falte vetëm buzëqeshje, mirësi dhe kurrë nuk ankohej. Unë kam realizuar mbi 110 filma, por të gjithë e kanë cilësuar filmi më i mirë. Shpresoj të jetë një kulm në krijimtarinë time.


*Realizimi*

Regjisor: Kujtim Gjonaj

Skenariste: Angjelina Xhara

Operator: Kristaq Janushi

Montazhi: Lulzim Sula

Formuluese muzike: Majlinda Bërxolli

Producent: Genti Gjonaj

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

Përballë - Margarita Xhepa

----------


## sirena_adria

*Vizioni i Gruas*  -  *MARGARITA XHEPA* 

Radioportret - Margarita Xhepa - “Artiste e Popullit” dhe “Nderi i Kombit” 

Autore: Flora Durmishi

----------


## sirena_adria

*Flet MARGARITA XHEPA: Më mungon skena dhe sheshet e xhirimit*

_Telegraf  -  Prill 2021 
_

*– Mihal Luarasi ka pasur gjithmonë dëshirë të ngjiste në skenë me mua  “Elektrën” e Sofokliut*

*– Në moshën  time të pjekurisë arrita të interpretoj mbretëreshën e Trojës, Ekubën*

*– Kristaq Dhamo më ofroi në kinematografinë shqiptare një rol negativ*

*– Kam pasur një bashkëshort artist si Xhavid Xhepa që kam arritur këtu ku jam*


Më 2 prill ajo mbushi 87-vjeç. Në një moshë të tillë dikush thotë është e madhe. Por Margarita mbetet e madhe në skenë, por jo në moshë. Ajo gjithmonë është e re, e bukur  pasi është gjithmonë në lëvizje është në aktivitete, është në intepretime. Nuk e njeh moshën, sepse e mban të re arti. Një grua zonjë, e dashur, korrekte, gojëmjaltë, e gjendur, e bukur, fisnike, mbushur me mirësi. Një artiste që nuk e njeh lodhjen dhe që përhap dashuri njerëzore kudo që shkel. Me qindra takime me të kam njohur një artiste të rrallë, me vlera intelektuale të jashtëzakonshme dhe me dëshirën e mirë për të ndihmuar gjithkënd. Ajo të habit me thjeshtësinë, gadishmërinë dhe fisnikërinë e gruas shqiptare. Me të kam shkuar në Vlorë, Tepelenë, Elbasan, Krujë, Fier etj, dhe në çdo udhëtim nuk ka njohur moshë,  pasi ajo ka lindur për të çuar në çdo familje shqiptare, gëzime, dhe art mbresëlënës.  Margarita lindi më 2 prill 1934 në Lushnjë. Nga viti 1950 u aktivizua si artiste në Teatrin Popullor (sot Teatri Kombëtar) dhe njëkohësisht studioi në Liceun Artistik, Dega e Dramës. Ka krijuar mbi 150 role në teatër, dhe 40 në filmografi.

*- Situatë Pandemie,  çfarë i mungon Margaritës në këto muaj izolimi?*

Më mungojnë shumë gjëra. Skena, sheshet e xhirimit, aktivitetet e shumta, takimet me të afërmit, takimet me mikeshat, lëvizjet nëpër vende të ndryshme. Jemi izoluar dhe nuk njohim mirë realitetin. Një situatë që na ka ndarë nga shumë gjëra. Por na mori dhe shumë të afërm, njerëz me të cilët kemi punuar. Në këtë moment dua të bëj dhe një homazh për ikjen në përjetësi të gazetares së mirënjohur Zenepe Luka. Zenepja që ishte organizatorja e shumë aktiviteteve. U ndamë dhe nuk mund të respektojmë shumë njerëz, që meritojnë të shprehim vlerësime. Kjo është situata.

*- Fëmijëra gjithmonë kujtohet me nostalgji. Besoj se në këto ditë të vështira jashtë lëvizjeve kujtimet vijnë të shumta. Si e kujton Margarita fëmijërinë dhe familjen?*

Ishte një fëmijëri e vështirë, por e bukur. E vështirë pasi ishim një familje e varfër, një familje tradicionale. Ishin vitet e para të çlirimit dhe varfëria ishte në çdo familje. Nuk ngopnim barkun me bukë, por  kishim një dëshirë të madhe për dije, për arsim. Prindërit nuk na pengonin në rrugën tonë dhe pse nuk kishin mundësi financiare të na plotësonin dëshirat. Por ne kishim një harmoni të madhe në familje, që nuk e ndienim shumë varfërinë. Kishim një dashuri për njeri tjetrin që ndanim dhe kafshatën e gojës. Nuk i mendonim kërkesat e fëmijëve të sotëm, nuk kishim kërkesa, por kishim etje për dituri: ky ishte ndryshimi. Prindërit në atë kohë ishin shumë fanatic, por unë kam pasur fat.  

*- E kishte menduar ndonjëherë Margarita se do bëhej aktore?*

Mund të them se kisha dëshirë ,por dhe strukesha brenda dëshirës. Ishin vitet e para pas çlirimit dhe emancipimi nuk ishte si sot. Në atë kohë ishte e vështirë që femra të largohej nga familja apo të realizonte dëshira jashtë dëshirave familjare, por ishte mirësia e prindërve të mi që nuk më penguan. Kur unë bëra kërkesën time ata e përkrahën. U jam mirënjohëse gjithë jetën. Në atë kohë rrallë ndodhte  që prindërit të përkrahnin çdo dëshirë të fëmijëve. Nuk ishte kjo liri, ky emancipim, ky nivel jetësor. Por unë kisha ëndrra, dëshira, kisha synime që prindërit nuk më ndalën.

*- Një jetë në skenë? Keni ende pengje?*

Aktori ka dhe do të ketë gjithmonë pengje. Jeta e aktorit në vetvete është një peng ndaj kulmit të artit. Me qenë e sinqertë  kur isha e re, regjisori Mihal Luarasi ka pasur gjithmonë dëshirë të ngjiste në skenë “Elektrën” e Sofokliut.  Kur e dëgjova për herë të parë që mund të realizohej në atë kohë trupi m’u drithërua. Sa dëshirë kisha ta realizoja. Sa dëshirë kisha të isha në atë kohë një Elektra shqiptare. Me thënë të drejtën e shikoja në ëndërr, por kurrë nuk u realizua në atë kohë pasi në radhë të parë nuk ishin pjekur kushtet teknike. Ishte një realizim i vështirë për kohën. Mungonin shumë gjëra. Ndaj ngeli ëndërr për mua dhe për regjisorin e madh Mihal Luarasi që sot nuk jeton. Këto fjalë le të jenë një homazh për të, për atë regjisor plot talent dhe plot mirësi. Por vitet rrodhën dhe koha bëri të vetën. Si duket vjen një ditë që dhe ëndrrat realizohen. Kështu para 10- vjetësh në moshën  time të pjekurisë arrita të interpretoj mbretëreshën e Trojës, Ekubën. Këtë rol ma besoi  regjisori grek, i talentuar grek Vangjelis Theodhopulos, dhe e interpretova për herë të parë në teatrin “Melina Merkuri” në Athinë. Ky teatër është ndër më të mirët në Athinë. Ai rol më la pa gjumë, më hapi telashe, më hapi probleme për ta arrirë. Punova shumë. Por edhe u shpërbleva pasi për atë rol kam pasur shumë vlerësime nga kritika, regjisorë e aktorë grekë dhe kam marrë 3 çmime. Por, pengje ka njeriu, por unë besoj se do t’i realizoj.

*- Si do ta cilësonit artin shqiptar në regjimin komunist?*

Dua të jem realiste, ai sistem ishte me shumë të meta, por artin e përkrahu. E keqja ishte se kishte shumë ideologjizma brenda, por sërishmi u bë art. Në atë sistem dolën shumë korifej të artit skenik dhe në kinematografi. Dolën shumë sa mund të them se ishte koha e të mëdhenjve. Për atë sistem jo çdo gjë duhet hedhur poshtë. Punonim shumë, ishim shumë idealistë, kërkonim shumë ndaj njeri-tjetrit dhe kishim një dashuri të madhe për punën. Punonim për të bërë art, për të lënë gjurmë, ana materiale në atë kohë ishte e papërfillshme. Ngelëm të varfër, por bëmë art që ka lënë gjurmë. Regjimet kalojnë: arti mbetet. Por edhe pse në kontroll, artistët tanë të mëdhenj kanë bërë art. Ne ishim më shumë idealistë se materialistë ndaj dhe sot jemi të varfër e bënim punën me dashuri e nuk mendonim se sa para do të merrnin në fund të shfaqjes.

*- Po në kinematografi kush ju afroi për herë të parë?*

Ah! Atë moment se harroj kurrë. Ka qenë regjisori i talentuar Kristaq Dhamo ai që më ofroi. Dhamo mbetet një personalitet i padiskutueshëm në kinematografinë shqiptare, dhe ai më ka dhënë mësimet e para se si të lëviz, si të veproj, si të ndërroj mimikë se si të eci, si të dialogoj. Dhe di si është puna? Dhamo më besoi një rol negativ. E kuptoni një rol negativ mua që nuk më shkon për shtat. Në gjithë jetën time dy role ose tre, pra pak shumë pak, por Dhamo më futi në botën e bukur të filmit. Më vonë me këtë regjisor fjalëpakë dhe punë shumë kam qenë në dy filma  “Vitet e para” dhe “Gjurmët“. Dhamua më hapi rrugën e bukur të filmit dhe unë më pas isha në shumë filma. Ja di për nder këtij njeriu të shkëlqyer.  

*- Kush të ndihmoi më shumë në rrugën e skenës?
*
Ish bashkëshorti im që nuk jeton më, i ndritët shpirti aty ku është. E them me plot gojën që e quaj veten një grua me fat, që kam pasur një bashkëshort artist si Xhavid Xhepa. Jo vetëm për mua, por ai për gjithë Tiranën dhe më tej mbetet një aktor, këngëtar, bashkëshort dhe një shok i mirë pune. Ai burrë plot gjallëri më ka dhënë shumë në jetë, familje të bukur, lumturi familjare. Një grua kur ka një burër të tillë në krah edhe punën e ka më të lehtë dhe në punë bën mrekullira.


https://telegraf.al/aktualitet/flet-...et-e-xhirimit/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Margarita Xhepa me rolin Zonja Mëmë merr çmimin “Actor of Europe 2021”*,* Laert Vasili regjisori më i mirë me “Kush e solli Doruntinën”*

Aktorja Margarita Xhepa “Nderi i Kombit” u vlerësua me çmimin “Actor of Europe”.  

Në edicionin e tij të 19-të festivali ndërkombëtar i teatrit “Actor of Europe”, që zhvillohet nën siglën “Liqen pa Kufij” në Prespë të Maqedonisë të Veriut, shpalli çmimet për artistët. 

Teatri Kombëtar ka publikuar një material, ku thuhet se “Actor of Europe 2021” zonjës Margarita Xhepa iu dha për interpretimin e saj në rolin e Zonjës Mëmë te shfaqja “Kush e solli Doruntinën”, me regji të Laert Vasilit, i cili gjithashtu u vlerësua në këtë festival online. 

Juria e festivalit, e përbërë nga prof. Meto Jovanovski, prof. Mimoza Rail dhe prof. Jani Bojadzi, vlerësuan me çmimin “Regjisori më i mirë i Festivalit” Laert Vasilin për regjinë e tij te shfaqja “Kush e solli Doruntinën”, bazuar në novelën me të njëjtin titull të Ismail Kadaresë. 

 Ky produksion teatror u realizua disa vite më parë si bashkëpunim ndërmjet Ministrisë së Kulturës, teatrit “Aleksandër Moisiu”, Laert Vasilit dhe mbështetjen e Teatrit Kombëtar.  Në këtë produksion teatror, për herë të parë u bënë bashkë në skenë disa prej ikonave më të shquara të skenës dhe teatrit shqiptar si: Margarita Xhepa, Bujar Lako, Viktor Zhusti. 

Teatri Kombëtar shprehet se shfaqja teatrore “Kush e solli Doruntinën” me regji nga Laert Vasili mori pjesë si shfaqje përshëndetëse edhe në festivalin mbarëkombëtar të teatrit online “Moisiu On”, si homazh për mjeshtrin e skenës dhe ekranit, të ndjerin Bujar Lako, i cili në këtë rol të tij të fundit në skenë, u vlerësua në festivalin “Talia e Flakës” (Gjilan) me kupën e “Aktorit më të mirë” në vitin 2016. 

Në shfaqjen “Kush e solli Doruntinën”  drejtuar nga Laerti Vasili, skena dhe kostumet janë nga Stela Laknori, muzikë Ambra Marjanaku, drejtor artistik Bashkim Hoxha. Në role aktorët Margarita Xhepa, Bujar Lako, Viktor Zhusti, Laert Vasili, Luli Hoxha, Mimoza Marjanaku, Suela Bako, Eralda Çaushi, Gjergj Doçi, Amos Muji Zaharia dhe Xhejni Fama.


https://sot.com.al/kultura/margarita...21-lae-i452754

----------


## sirena_adria

*MARGARITA XHEPA : Çmimi në Prespë solli një frymë dhe model të ri*

Korrik 2021 


*Flet aktorja Margarita Xhepa, “Nderi i Kombit”: Ky festival ishte një homazh për mjeshtrin e skenës dhe ekranit, Bujar Lako*

- Çmimi në Prespë të Maqedonisë së Veriut, solli një frymë dhe model të ri

*Albert Z. ZHOLI*

Ditët e fundit aktorja Margarita Xhepa “Nderi i Kombit”, u vlerësua me çmimin “Actor of Europe”. Në edicionin e tij të 19-të, Festivali Ndërkombëtar i Teatrit “Actor of Europe”, që zhvillohet nën siglën “Liqen pa Kufij” në Prespë të Maqedonisë të Veriut, shpalli çmimet për artistët, “Actor of Europe 2021” ku, zonjës Margarita Xhepa iu dha çmimi për interpretimin e saj në rolin e Zonjës Mëmë tek shfaqja “Kush e solli Doruntinën”, me regji të Laert Vasilit, i cili gjithashtu u vlerësua në këtë festival online. Juria e festivalit, e përbërë nga prof. Meto Jovanovski, prof. Mimoza Rail dhe prof. Jani Bojadzi, vlerësuan me çmimin “Regjisori më i mirë i Festivalit” Laert Vasilin për regjinë e tij tek shfaqja “Kush e solli Doruntinën”, bazuar në novelën me të njëjtin titull të Ismail Kadaresë. Ky produksion teatror, u realizua disa vite më parë si bashkëpunim ndërmjet Ministrisë së Kulturës, teatrit “Aleksandër Moisiu”, Laert Vasilit dhe mbështetjen e Teatrit Kombëtar. Ajo që duhet theksuar është se në këtë produksion teatror, për herë të parë u bënë bashkë në skenë, disa prej ikonave më të shquara të skenës dhe teatrit shqiptar si: Margarita Xhepa, Bujar Lako, Viktor Zhusti. Shfaqja teatrore “Kush e solli Doruntinën” me regji nga Laert Vasili, mori pjesë si shfaqje përshëndetëse edhe në festivalin mbarëkombëtar të teatrit online “Moisiu On”, si homazh për mjeshtrin e skenës dhe ekranit, të ndjerin Bujar Lako, i cili në këtë rol të tij të fundit në skenë, u vlerësua në festivalin “Talia e Flakës” (Gjilan) me kupën e “Aktorit më të mirë” në vitin 2016. Në shfaqjen “Kush e solli Doruntinën”  drejtuar nga Laerti Vasili, skena dhe kostumet janë nga Stela Laknori, muzikë Ambra Marjanaku, drejtor artistik Bashkim Hoxha. Në role, aktorët Margarita Xhepa, Bujar Lako, Viktor Zhusti, Laert Vasili, Luli Hoxha, Mimoza Marjanaku, Suela Bako, Eralda Çaushi, Gjergj Doçi, Amos Muji Zaharia dhe Xhejni Fama.

– *Si do ta vlerësonit çmimin “Actor of Europe” në edicionin e tij të 19-të të festivalit ndërkombëtar të teatrit “Actor of Europe”, që  u zhvillua nën siglën “Liqen pa Kufij” në Prespë të Maqedonisë të Veriut?*

- Ishte një çmim që më dha një forcë në këtë situatë. Dhe pse ky festival u zhvillua online, sërish mund të them se, vlerat janë të njëta, pasi aty kishte një juri shumë profesionale dhe njëkohësisht kishte pjesëmarrje nga trupa prestigjioze. Kur merr një çmim në këtë situate,  ndjen një sadisfaksion të veçantë, pasi ndihesh se je ende pranë spektatorit, ndihesh se je pranë profesionit dhe ndjek zhvillimet më të findit në skenë. Festivali erdhi në një kohë kur shumica e teatrove në botë janë mbyllur, kur aktorët janë të kufizuar në lëvizje dhe nuk kanë kontakt të drejtpërdrejt me spektatorin. Ndaj zhvillimi i këtij festivali sikur solli një erë të re, një këndvështrim ndryshe për jetën dhe artin në tërësi. Në këtë situatë Pandemie ky festival ishte dhe si një homazh për mjeshtrin e skenës dhe ekranit, të ndjerin Bujar Lako, i cili në këtë rol të tij të fundit në skenë, u vlerësua në festivalin “Talia e Flakës” (Gjilan) me kupën e “Aktorit më të mirë” në vitin 2016.

– *Ç'do të thotë të luash në rolin e Zonjës Mëmë te shfaqja “Kush e solli Doruntinën”, me regji të Laert Vasilit?* 

‘Kush e solli Doruntinën’ është një nga  romanet më të bukur të Ismail Kadaresë në fund të viteve ‘70. Romani bazohet mbi baladën e Konstantinit dhe Doruntinës ku, sipas legjendës, Konstandini e bind nënën që ta martojë motrën e tij Doruntinën me një njeri prej një vendi të largët, i cili po i kërkonte dorën. Konstandini i jep besën nënës se nëse atë e merrte malli për të bijën, atëherë ai vetë do të shkonte e do t’ia sillte. Nëna pranon dhe e marton Doruntinën me burrin nga vendi i largët. Por ndërkohë vdesin të gjithë vëllezërit, përfshirë dhe Konstantinin dhe nëna mbetet e vetme. Atë e merr malli për Doruntinën dhe mërzitet shumë. Shkon te varri i Konstantinit dhe e mallkon të birin që kishte shkelur besën. Në mesnatë Konstantini ngrihet nga varri, shkon e merr motrën dhe ia sjell nënës te dera. Pra ka skena tronditëse. Ka një mesazh historik. Ka një brendi artistike që të mbërthen. Ishte përgjegjësi ky rol. Një figurë e madhe e legjendës shqiptare. Ndaj edhe  regjisori Laert Vasili punoi me shumë përkushtim. Të dy u munduam të japim maksimumin, pasi një figurë e tillë, do një përqëndrim dhe aktivizim skenik të tejskajshëm. Dihet si vazhdon legjenda. Pasi lë motrën, Kostandimi për vete kthehet në varr, ndërsa Doruntina troket në derë, pa e ditur se i vëllai kishte vdekur. Kur hapet dera, nëna e pyet atë se kush e solli, e ajo i thotë, Konstantini. Nëna i tregon se Konstantini bashkë me vëllezërit e tjerë, kishin vdekur shumë kohë më parë…Një dialog deri në pabesueshmëri. Një skenë që kur e lexon tronditesh dhe jo më kur e vë në skenë. Pra, kjo vepër erdhi në skenë këtë herë me një vështrim të veçantë, më modern për kohën nga regjisori Laert Vasili.

- *Ende luani me atë fuqi dhe me atë përkushtim si dikur, e re ?*

- E dua artin, profesionin tim, e dashuroj atë! E ndjej se kam ende për të dhënë në art. E them këtë, se e shoh se kam forcë, memorie, energji, dëshirë, ide që më mbajnë të gjallë në këtë rrugë të bukur. Jam me parimin se artin duhet ta lësh, kur ai të lë; pra, të lënë këto elemente që përmenda më lart. Unë e them me bindje se ende do të jap, se nuk më mungojnë energjitë, por edhe kërkesat e regjisorëve janë të shpeshta.

- *Sa role keni realizuar në tërësi në teatër dhe kinematografi ?*

- Nuk e kam bërë bilancin e saktë të filmave, sepse ende punoj dhe realizoj. Por në teatër kam realizuar 150 role. Pra, role me tre shifra që kur i kujtoj, tendosem mirë. Ishin vite të tëra pune dhe energjie të pashtershme. Kurse për filmat mund të them se, në monizëm kam bërë rreth 35 role filmash dhe rreth 15 në këtë sistem. Mund të jenë rreth 50 role në filma, por në këtë gjini arti, unë vazhdoj të punoj. Kam ende punë për të bërë.

- *Si do ta cilësonit artin shqiptar në regjimin komunist?*

Dua të jem realiste, ai sistem kishte shumë të meta, por artin e përkrahu. E keqja ishte se kishte shumë ideologjizma brenda, por sërishmi, u bë art. Në atë sistem dolën shumë korifej të artit skenik dhe në kinematografi. Dolën shumë sa, mund të them se ishte koha e të mëdhenjve. Për atë sistem jo çdo gjë duhet hedhur poshtë. Punonim shumë, ishim shumë idealistë, kërkonim shumë ndaj njeri-tjetrit dhe kishim një dashuri të madhe për punën. Punonim për të bërë art, për të lënë gjurmë, ana materiale në atë kohë ishte e papërfillshme. Ngelëm të varfër, por bëmë art që ka lënë gjurmë. Regjimet kalojnë, arti mbetet. Por edhe pse nën kontroll, artistët tanë të mëdhenj kanë bërë art. Ne ishim më shumë idealistë se materialistë ndaj dhe sot jemi të varfër, e bënim punën me dashuri e nuk mendonim se sa para do të merrnin në fund të shfaqjes.



Gazeta Telegraf

https://telegraf.al/kulture/margarit...e-model-te-ri/

----------


## sirena_adria

Prej 70 vjetësh në Teatër dhe në ekran, rrëfimi mes fotosh i Margarita Xhepës 

E Diell   -  Shkurt 2022

----------


## sirena_adria

“Bolero në vilën e pleqve” një intervistë me Margarita Xhepa e Robert Ndrenika 

E Diell   -  Shkurt 2022


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6TnJIEIUEg

----------


## sirena_adria

Një rol i ri filmi, në moshën 89 vjeçare Margarita Xhepa rikthehet para kamerave

E Diell   -  Shkurt 2022


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6TnJIEIUEg

----------


## sirena_adria

N'Konfidencë - MARGARITA XHEPA

RTSH  -  Nëntor 2021 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6TnJIEIUEg

----------


## sirena_adria

*MARGARITA XHEPA*, *NDERI I KOMBIT*  -  Në skenën e Festivalit të Këngës së RTSH, i gjithë publiku në këmbë !

Dhjetor 2022

----------

